# TMCC & old Lionel engines.



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

Today I received my first fully TMCC engine. What have I been missing with the sounds and control.:thumbsup:
I have been using Cab-1’s and PM-1’s to control track voltage and a block system with my old Lionel engines. SC-2’s for turnouts. 
Who’s product should I use to modify the old engines for full TMCC control and sound of the old "O" gauge engines?  
Denny Todd


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Upgrade*

Between both engines you have to look at the electronics package of each. The old has to look like the new. Let 's see you need a new control board for TMCC. Is it compatible with the old stuff? If you want fancy sounds and lights they will have to be added. Is the reversing board compatible. Unless Lionel sells the upgrade. You will have to figure it out. All those boards separately may add to a new engine. This is just from glancing at the dash 8 innards instruction manual. I don't think upgrading is an easy answer.
Bob


----------



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

T-man, you probably are correct. I sent queries to two companies which I have just learned of that create and install after market controllers. My two “no shipping charge” engines arrived yesterday. Operating the TMCC engine on a KW at 14 volts for an hour. Derailed at a turn out. After that mishap smoke came out of the tender, rail sounds quite, SOLID STATE does not mean die cast. I ordered my second TMCC last night, another steamer. 2-B-continued.
Denny Todd


----------

